# Sideload apk files without a USB cable!



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Load Wi-Fi File Explorer from Amazon.  They have a free version and a .99 cent version.  I went ahead and spent the .99 cents because I'm worth it!  LOL  You can view your files on your Fire and load apk files from your computer directly to it buy using this app.  You will also need Easy Installer but if you are sideloading, you probably already have it.  It is also free at Amazon.

Save the apk you download from websites or transfer them from your android phone (if you have one) to a specified folder.

Open Wi-Fi File Explorer on the Fire and using your web browser on your home computer, navigate to the WEB URL indicated by Wi-Fi Explorer.  

On the left are the files on your Fire.  On the right is a link to select files and a button to Upload (selected) files.  Select your files and upload.

Use Easy Installer and select the file and install.

So much easier than using a USB wire!  I can't take credit for coming up with this idea on my own, it was mentioned on MobilRead.  I did however, write the steps for performing the transfer so I didn't plagiarize.  


This will also be useful in transferring videos, music, photos, documents, etc.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

You don't even need to purchase an app. Search for the .apk on the web and download directly to the Fire. If it's not compatible, it won't download and I just grab another link that works. I've got nearly every app I wanted on the Fire.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Emailing it as an attachment works as well. Or you can just search Google for the apk you are looking for on the Fire itself and download and install it right on the device. No computer needed.


----------

